# Mikasa



## affiebear (Sep 19, 2013)

So I have decided to name my baby girl Mikasa (after a character in Attack on Titan). I love the meaning of it and seems it might fit, if not I still love the name and will keep it. 

What Does Name "Mikasa" Mean
You have psychic power. You can carry on for others with joy. You have a receptive nature and may bear burdens for others. You are pragmatic, thorough, strong-willed, practical and *stubborn at times*. You are hard working, often martyr to duty. *You like home and security above all*. You are intuitive and might be interested in the arts, drama or science.
You desire to inspire and lead, to control other's affairs. You are giving, courageous and bold, action oriented,*energetic and strong willed*. You want to make a difference in the world, and this attitude often attracts you to cultural interests, politics, social issues, and the cultivation of your creative talents.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, I like that name. When do you get to bring her home?


----------



## affiebear (Sep 19, 2013)

I go to get her this weekend. Just hope the rest of the things I ordered get here before the weekend 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful markings on her. I'm not an expert on color so I'll just call them mottled quills but gosh that's pretty. Good luck with your new-found mommy-hood.


----------



## jb8493 (Apr 22, 2013)

Aww. I know that blanket! Beachbum hedgehogs! That's where I got my beautiful Nibs from! Congratulations!!


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

I got Macey from there as well. Great breeder.


----------

